# προσαγωγή, προσαχθέντες



## nickel (Oct 26, 2012)

Σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά, *προσαγωγή* είναι το να οδηγείται κάποιος ενώπιον δικαστηρίου ή ανακριτή. Βίαιη είναι η «προσαγωγή μάρτυρα στο δικαστήριο διά της βίας (εφόσον κλήθηκε νόμιμα και δεν παρουσιάστηκε)» (ΛΚΝ). 

Στο ρήμα *προσάγω* (παρατατ. _προσήγα_, αόρ. _προσήγαγα_, παθ. αόρ. _προσάχθηκα_ και στο 3ο πρόσ. συνήθως τα λόγια _προσήχθη / προσήχθησαν_) διαβάζω το παράδειγμα:
_Οι συλληφθέντες προσήχθησαν στον εισαγγελέα._ (ΛΚΝ)

Απορίες:
Ποιοι είναι οι καλοί αγγλικοί όροι για την *προσαγωγή* και τη *βίαιη προσαγωγή*;
*Bringing (someone, e.g. an arrestee) before a judge* είναι μια λύση.
Κάτι για *forcible production (of a witness)* που θέλει ένα λεξικό δεν ξέρω αν μου κάνει (θα ψάξω αν δεν είστε πιο γρήγοροι).
Πώς θα πούμε *οι προσαχθέντες*; The arrestees; The arrested individuals / persons / men / women; Ή είναι πολύ γενικά; Ποια είναι η απόδοση της ειδικότερης σημασίας;

Κωμικό:
*Δικογραφία σε βάρος του Χρ. Παππά για την απελευθέρωση προσαχθέντα για το «Corpus Christi»*
Αυτός είναι ο τίτλος της είδησης. Στο in.gr και πολλές άλλες ιστοσελίδες. Στον κορμό της είδησης διαβάζω:
Δικογραφία σχηματίστηκε σε βάρος του βουλευτή της Χρυσής Αυγής, Χρήστου Παππά, ο οποίος την Πέμπτη μετά τα επεισόδια που σημειώθηκαν έξω από το θέατρο «Χυτήριο», επενέβη την ώρα που αστυνομικές δυνάμεις οδηγούσαν στην κλούβα έναν από τους συγκεντρωμένους και τον απομάκρυνε *προκειμένου να μην προσαχθεί*.

Πόσο λάστιχο μπορεί να γίνει αυτή η σημασία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2012)

To arraignment πρέπει να είναι σχετικά κοντά με τη δική μας προσαγωγή, από ό,τι διαβάζω στη γουίκη.


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2012)

«Παραπομπή» λέει γι' αυτό το λεξικό. «Απαγγελία κατηγορητηρίου».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει η προσαγωγή για έλεγχο στοιχείων που έχουμε εμείς. Τουλάχιστον από όσο καταλαβαίνω εδώ για το ΗΒ. Αν σε πάρουν μέσα, είναι arrest.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2012)

Το άρθρο του Γκάρντιαν όπου μας στέλνει ο Φίλιπ δίνει τη λύση: A third, Christos Pappas, was filmed releasing a man from _police custody_.


----------

